# Como conectar parlantes de 3 ohm a salidas de 4 ohm



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Oct 10, 2007)

Soy fanático del car audio, entonces con el animo de competir y ganar compre unos amplificador muy buenos (POWER BASS), para el sonido compre unos coaxiales (2 pares) POWER BASS EXTREME serie 3XL de 6x9.  estos coaxiales tienen una construcción bastante robusta, su potencia nominal es del 125 vatios rms con un maximo de 300 vatios rms, poseen cross over incorporado (a diferencia de los pioneer que son a 80 vatios rms o los kenwood que son a 60 y 90 vatios rms).  el problema es que no dan la potencia que deberian arrojar teniendo en cuenta los rms que producen (suenan mas duro los pioneer o los kenwood).

aclaro los pioneer y kenwood suenan mas duro, pero con mucha menor nitidez que los power bass.

el detalle que noto es que los power bass que compre vienen para funcinar a 3 ohm, a diferencia de las demas marcas, las cuales casi todas vienen a 4 ohm.

la planta a las que los tengo instalados tiene 4 salidas de 4 Ohm, lo cual me esta dando una potencia menor que la que los coaxiales necesitan para funcionar.

la pregunta es la siguiente:

puedo o existe alguna forma o configuración de conectar estos coaxiales y que me queden funcionando a 3 Ohm, osea que se le pueda sacar mayor potencia al amplificador.

yo hice un pequeño esquema pero no se si sea correcto.

agradezco la ayuda.

anexo: esquema


----------



## Pablo16 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hola Jose, no conozco lo suficiente para contestar la duda de los ohms pero, te puedo decir que si tu objetivoes ganar una competencia de car audio vas a necesitar mas que 2 pares de 6x9" y por supuesto mas de 125 watts RMS. Si vas a invertir para ganar una competenia asi deberias pensar entonces en algun(os) componente(s) JBL, KENWOOD, MTX, KICKER, PUNCH HIFONICS y marcas por el estilo, unos cuantos woofers de 10 o 12 pulgadas y varias etapas de potencia tampoco te vendrian mal. Por otro lado, esta comprobado que las bocinas 6x9" son muy poco eficientes por su forma ovalada comparadas con coaxiales de 6.5" redondas, tienen mejor sonido estas por la forma de onda que emiten. saludos


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Oct 10, 2007)

Hola pablo16, como bien debes saberlo, las competencias de car audio se clasifican en diferentes categorias, yo tengo cuatro bajos de 12 pulgadas y cuatro coaxiales de 6*9, el problema que tengo es con los coaxiales que no me estan generando la potencia deseada, adicionalmente para competencia no se tiene en cuanta los parlantes redondos, solo los ovalados.

pero aun asi agradesco tu respuesta.


----------



## Pablo16 (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok, creo que tu no mencionaste antes los woofers y yo entendi que no los tenias, Disculpa.


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 11, 2007)

Hola Jose. Las unidades de potencia o amplificador NO tienen salidas de 4 ohms. Esto es un dato técnico del tipo de carga que soporta. Todos los amplificador de car audio (sobre todo esa marca) o casi todos vienen para trabajar con impedancias de carga entre 2 y 8 o 16 ohms. A medida que bajas la impedancia de carga el amplificador consume mayor corriente y entrega mayor potencia. (ademas de disipar mas cantidad de calor).
 Ahora, tu amplificador tiene que tener espesificado que potencia entrega por cada canal. Por ejemplo el modelo ASA.600-4 TIENE COMO POTENCIAS DE SALIDA:


SPECIFICATIONS:

• 4 ohm Power : 100W x 4
• 2 ohm Power : 200W x 4
• 4 ohm Mono Power : 400W x 2

Esto quiere decir que si le conectas un parlante de al menos 4 ohms en cada salida el amplificador entregará 100 wats por canal. Si le conectas dos parlantes en paralelo  (impedancia de 2 ohms por canal y total 8 parlantes) la potencia sube a 200 w y si lo trabajas en puente con un parlante de 4 ohms conectado cada 2 canales la potencia sube a 400 w por canal (porque en realidad cada amplificador interno trabaja con 2 ohms de carga).

Cuando tu conectas los parlantes power bass de 3 ohms de impedancia cada uno en cada canal del amplificador, en este caso le estarias sacando alreredor de 135 wats por cada canal.

La conexion que presentas en tu esquema no es correcta ya que sobrecargaría el amplificador (ademas hay que ver en el manual si permite la conexion en PARALELO de sus salidas, que es distinto de la conexion en PUENTE) porque al colocar los 4 parlantes de 3 ohms en paralelo obtienes una impedancia del sistema de 0.75 ohms y no creo que el amplificador funcione con cargas menores de 1 ohms.

Si te fijas en el manual del amplificador, seguramente te dice cual es la carga mínima de trabajo permitida (los ohms) y debes entonces reconectar tus parlantes para obtener esa impedancia.

seguimos en contacto y surte.

Puedes subir una foto del sistema si quieres para verlos


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Oct 12, 2007)

Hola Juan Jose, muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

efectivamente estamos hablando del mismo amplificador ASA 600-4 con las especificaciones que me estas entregando.

cuando me dices que suba una foto del sistema, a que te refieres?.  Tomarle una foto a como se encuentra instalado?.

una cosa mas, TE FELICITO TIENES MUY BUENOS CONOCIMIENTOS SOBRE EL TEMA


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 12, 2007)

Gracias Jose Bladimir, solo trato de ayudar.
La foto es solamente porque yo soy apacionado del car audio y me gusta mucho ver autos o eauipos instalados. Nunca fui a una competencia y me interesa saber como es la preparacion de un auto para estos eventos.
Volviendo al tema de la impedancia, ya decidiste que hacer con la conexion?

saludos

juan jose


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Oct 12, 2007)

Listo juan, para el lunes te subo las fotos, referente a que hacer con la conexion.

ahun no he decidido que hacer, estaba pensando segun lo que me escribiste que podria conectar dos parlantes en paralelo a una salida.

si entendi bien eso me daria una impedancia de 2 ohm.

que es superior a la que estan conectados.


----------



## jona88 (Dic 10, 2007)

noooooooooo. No se te ocurra conectar los parlantes como los dibujaste. los estas poniendo en paralelo, lo que significa que si pones 4 parlantes de 4 ohm en esa disposicion vas a tener menos de 1 ohm a la salida, y eso seria quemar el amplificador seguro!


----------



## ciri (Dic 10, 2007)

jona88 dijo:
			
		

> noooooooooo. No se te ocurra conectar los parlantes como los dibujaste. los estas poniendo en paralelo, lo que significa que si pones 4 parlantes de 4 ohm en esa disposicion vas a tener menos de 1 ohm a la salida, y eso seria quemar el amplificador seguro!



si así los quiere conectar, es una buena locura..

se le van a pasar las ganas de ser.. fanático del car audio


----------



## Dano (Dic 10, 2007)

Si lo conectas como en la foto, de seguro salta el térmico del amplificador.

Lo mejor es que uses cada salida a un parlante distinto; por el tema de las impedancias no tte preocupes mucho, simplemente ten bien refrigerado el amplificador por los calentones, Si quieres exprimirle el jugo a los amplificador, colócale un ventilador.

Saludos


----------

